# new sig problem



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

just bought a brand new p232. i have not taken it to the range yet and I dont know if i should. 

whenever i chamber a round and then cock the slide to eject the round it, the round ALWAYS jams. the round will never fully eject from the gun. i have to hold the slide back and slant the gun in several directions to get the round to FALL out. with both my other pistols the round will eject no problem, but i have tried this repeatedly with my new sig and it has not ejected properly yet. i SUSPECT that when fired the case will eject and the gun will operate fine but truthfully it is just a guess. for anyone who knows... 

-should i take it to a gunsmith? 
-is this normal for sigs until the gun breaks in? 
-should i call sig
- should i try shooting it? 
-or what?

thanks for the help

rasgun


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Clean it, lube it, shoot it, see what happens then. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

By all means, shoot the gun at the range. I'll bet that round flies out. Don't compare yourself physically pulling the slide back, to the snap-action operation of the slide after the trigger is pulled.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks i was thinking to shoot it and see if i breaks in after several hundred rounds. i just have never come across a gun where i could not eject the round by hand. thanks


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Good advice so far. You can't tell much without shooting it. I'd be surprised if a Sig had a problem like that.

You're sure you chambered the round by putting it in a mag and dropping the slide? You're trying to eject the round by vigorously racking it back?


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

exactly! i put one round in the mag. inserted the mag. then i chambered the round. then i tried to eject the round by racking the slide and it will not eject. i have never come across this before in several years of shooting and just wanted some imput. granted i rarely have a chambered round i want it ejected without shooting it first but at the same time it SHOULD eject when racked. anyway...
i am going this to the range this afternoon so ill post and let yall know how it goes.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

rasgun said:


> exactly! i put one round in the mag. inserted the mag. then i chambered the round. then i tried to eject the round by racking the slide and it will not eject. i have never come across this before in several years of shooting and just wanted some imput. granted i rarely have a chambered round i want it ejected without shooting it first but at the same time it SHOULD eject when racked. anyway...
> i am going this to the range this afternoon so ill post and let yall know how it goes.


Strange...that has only happened to me with my P226 when I have a snap cap in there, and I rack the slide slowly.

If I yank on the slide (fast and hard), it goes flying, although not as fast as a casing that has been fired. When I pull back on the slide in a controlled manner, it does not eject.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Take it to the range. If it doesn't seem to right itself, give Sig a call. _Do not_ take it to a gunsmith as you will void the warranty if you do.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

just wanted to thank everyone for the advice. i have been on several other forums where people just type a bunch of BS that does not help at all, because they think they know everything. 

to follow up... i shot my new 232 today for the first time. I put 200 rounds through it without a single jam. about 150 rounds through, i loaded one in the mag. and cocked it into the chamber...it popped right out like every other pistol i have operated. I guess it just needed to be worked in a little bit.

for anyone who has not shot a 232, i would highly recommend this pistol. very accurate, very comfortable, and good feeling to shoot. this is my first sig and i have a feeling it will not be my last! :smt023 

thanks again for all the help. 

rasgun


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Nah, we know everything, we just don't like to brag. J/K

I'm glad it worked out! Normally Sigs do seem to take about 200 to 300 rounds to break in. But the problem you were having was new to me. Keep shooting the little guy and best of luck with it!


----------



## The Lone Haranguer (Jan 26, 2007)

Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

alot of people "ride the slide" when they chamber a round..the slide is designed to be let go of like a slingshot when you rack it..not to be gently closed brokenimage


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

rasgun said:


> just bought a brand new p232. i have not taken it to the range yet and I dont know if i should.
> 
> whenever i chamber a round and then cock the slide to eject the round it, the round ALWAYS jams. the round will never fully eject from the gun. i have to hold the slide back and slant the gun in several directions to get the round to FALL out. with both my other pistols the round will eject no problem, but i have tried this repeatedly with my new sig and it has not ejected properly yet. i SUSPECT that when fired the case will eject and the gun will operate fine but truthfully it is just a guess. for anyone who knows...
> 
> ...


You must maintain a good firm grip on the handle! If you relax your grip this causes the round to jam.:smt023


----------

